
Ask HN: What is a book that you would like to see written? - znpy
- What is a topic that is in your opinon not very well documented or whose books are outdated?<p>- What is a book on what topic that in your opinion is &quot;needed&quot; or &quot;missing&quot; today? (feel free to interprete &quot;needed&quot; and &quot;missing&quot; today)<p>- Can be technical or non-technical.<p>------------<p>Some books that I&#x27;d like to see being written:<p>- A book about GTK programming. I think that&#x27;s a skill that&#x27;s getting lost, and a book about the latest version (so that it can be useful at least in the next 3-5 years)<p>- A book about assembly programming in linux for x84-64.<p>- Some &quot;middle&quot; level books in general. There&#x27;s a lot of intro books and &quot;expert&quot; books, but nothing on leveling up from beginner to expert. It&#x27;s a bit general, I know.
======
abecedarius
Theoretical physics for programmers. Can you explain the principles of, say,
quantum electrodynamics or general relativity with precision using code,
without assuming the reader cares enough to spend years learning the math used
for working out the consequences of the principles for fancy/difficult
problem?

There are some books in this direction like Turtle Geometry (with a chapter on
general relativity) and Feynman's QED, but they stop short of the above.

